# Hawaii Just Arrived!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Angelfish:	
Flame Angel	$40.00
Flameback Angell	$55.00
Gold Tail Angelfish	$230.00
Emperor Angelfish Med	$75.00
Emperor Angelfish Adult	$110.00
Koran Angelfish Juv	$35.00

Tangs:	
Chevron Tang Juv	$150.00
Convict Tang	$35.00
Kole Tang	$30.00
Lavender Tang	$30.00
White Bar Tang (Acanthurus Leuclieus)	$80.00
Sailfin Tang	$30.00
Yellow Tang	$35.00
Powder Blue	$45.00
Yellowfin Tang (Acanthurus xanthopterus)	$30.00
Dussumieri Tang	$80.00
Scopas Tang	$25.00
Yellow Belly Blue Tang	$55.00

Hawkfish	
Arc Eye Hawkfish	$25.00
Freckled Hawkfish	$40.00

Triggerfish	
Niger Trigger	$35.00

Anthias	
Bartlett's Anthias (Hawaii)	$43.00
Lyretail Anthias - Female (Orange)	$25.00
Lyretail Anthias - Male (Red)	$30.00
Yellow Tail Goldie (evansi)	$35.00

Damselfish	
Green Chromis	$5.00
Talbot's Damesel	$5.00
Lined Chromis (Vanderbilti)	$15.00

Filefish	
Alurtera Red Tail $25.00

Blenny	
Jewelled Rockskipper	$15.00
Black Salarias	$20.00
Midas Blenny	$35.00
Firefish	$10.00

Butterfly:	
Treadfin $35.00
Kleins Butterfly	$30.00
Raccon Butterfly	$30.00
Blackback butterfly	$35.00
Melon $45.00
Zanzibar Butterfly	$150.00
Chevron Butterfly	$30.00
Scrawled butterrfly	$35.00
Teardrop Butterfly	$35.00
Bannerfish	$35.00
Moorish Idol	$35.00

Scorpion Fish	
Yellowspotted Scorpionfish	$50.00
Dragon Fish	$70.00
Red/Yellow Frogfish	$60.00
Rhinophyas	$450.00

Wrasse	
Cleaner wrasse	$10.00
Bicolour Cleaner wrasse	$25.00
Yellowtail Tamarin	$40.00
Queen Coris	$35.00
Coris Juv	$15.00
Twin Spot Coris	$35.00
Twin Spot Coris xxl	$50.00
Exquisite Wrasse	$40.00
Social fairy wrasse	$25.00
Yellowback wrasse	$40.00
Candy Cane Wrasse	$50.00
Picture wrasse	$25.00
Checkerboard wrasse	$35.00
Radiant Wrasse	$80.00
Adorned wrasse $25.00
Dusky wrasse	$25.00
Six Line Wrasse	$20.00
Dissapearing Wrasse $40
Carpenter Wrasse	$20.00
Mccosker's Flasher Wrasse	$35.00

Pipefish:	
Leaf Ghost Pipefish	$35.00

Puffer:	
Golden Puffer	$300.00

Boxfish	
Yellow Boxfish	$30.00

Eels:	
Zebra Eel	$80.00

Inverts	
Black Sand Snail (CUC)	$1.00
Zebra Hermit	$1.00
Cleaner Shrimp	$15.00


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Could you do a youtube video highlight of your hawaii shipment?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

simba said:


> Could you do a youtube video highlight of your hawaii shipment?


Working on it now =)


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Hawaii Shipment Video!


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Couldn't get one but they have some fantastic chevron tangs at the perfect size and a very nice price. Nice shop though, first time there today and definitely be back in the future.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

How many Radiant Wrasse did you get in? also do you have the scientific name for the scorpion fish you got in? thanks in advance.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

video link doesn't work...


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

fireangel said:


> How many Radiant Wrasse did you get in? also do you have the scientific name for the scorpion fish you got in? thanks in advance.


Heyo, we brought in a lot of them. Have around 7 left.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

teemee said:


> video link doesn't work...


It works for me but here is the link again incase:

Hawaii shipment


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Will you be open at all Monday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

fireangel said:


> Will you be open at all Monday?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hours are 4pm - 10pm on weekdays. Closed on Wed.
11am - 10pm on Weekends


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Flazky said:


> It works for me but here is the link again incase:
> 
> Hawaii shipment


this link works - thanks.
what is the long wrasse/hogfish (red and white?) in the tank with the cleaner wrasse, at the beginning of the video?
thx


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

teemee said:


> this link works - thanks.
> what is the long wrasse/hogfish (red and white?) in the tank with the cleaner wrasse, at the beginning of the video?
> thx


Hologymnosus doliatus aka Pastel Ring Wrasse


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

*Congratulations ~*

Congratulations Macko, it's a very nice store with very nice fish tanks in starphire glass ~!!!!

You guys should check out his custom tanks using the same quality too.

They also have some very nice large Emperor and large regal angel








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

It is a beautiful store I had the pleasure to come by and see it, looking forward to see coral shipment....cheers guys


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Agreed the store looks great. I am sure it looks better now then last time I was there. See you guys tomorrow!! You got in some fish I am interested in it seams.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

The only problem for some of us is the weekday opening hours, its from 4pm. I wish its from 12 or 1pm.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

loonie said:


> The only problem for some of us is the weekday opening hours, its from 4pm. I wish its from 12 or 1pm.


Send me a pm or text if you want to come earlier. I do try and accomdate for the early birds if im available.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the great video?I think posting video is a great way making you want to go the store quicker.Hope you will do more store specials to excites everyone more.


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

Where are you located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

SarahSuth said:


> Where are you located?


Location: 91 Friuli Court - Unit 8 Woodbridge Ontario
Mobile: 416 456 3383
EmailEmail: [email protected]


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm very interested in the yellow spotted scorpionfish. Is it still available?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Norman said:


> I'm very interested in the yellow spotted scorpionfish. Is it still available?


Sold out. We do have some red and yellow frogfish, as well as a gorgeous Rhinophyas.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote...what Hubert said.......(Vaporize)...Congratulations Macko, it's a very nice store with very nice fish tanks in starphire glass ~!!!! 

unquote

I visited the store today, yes.... congratulations Macko, ...its a very well organised store. I like their set up and prices are very reasonable. Very pleasant people to deal with. Its about half hour drive for me but its worth it. Highly recommend my fellow hobbies to visit this store.

The store is actually facing Steeles Ave but you have to go around.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

loonie said:


> Quote...what Hubert said.......(Vaporize)...Congratulations Macko, it's a very nice store with very nice fish tanks in starphire glass ~!!!!
> 
> unquote
> 
> ...


haha, thanks for the kind words! It was nice to see you today


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

will ask just in case - are you open today?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice stuff Makco! Will have to visit soon.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

sig said:


> will ask just in case - are you open today?


Yup we are open for family day at 4pm to 10pm =)


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Any coral shipment coming in Makco?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you carry live copepods by any chance?


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Just saw this post...you got any more of those ghost pipes left? How and what are they eating? Size?


----------

